

Ask HN: How do you monitor your services? - netherben

I like http://www.cacti.net/, what else do people use?
======
RobGR
I used nagios (still do) but I found it frustrating and complecated to set up.

I started writing little one-off perl scripts that send an email for the
alert.

However, managing and monitoring the email folders is tedious and taking up
too much time.

------
babul
xymon/hobbit (<http://sourceforge.net/projects/hobbitmon>)

The name change was due to trademark issues
(<http://www.hswn.dk/hobbiton/2008/11/msg00123.html>) ...not sure Gandalf
would aprrove, but it keeps lawyers happy.

------
brianr
Nagios and Cacti.

------
babul
Used to use Big Brother.

------
aaroneous
munin and pingdom.com

